# Great Basketball Story



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

This about brought me to tears, honestly, what a story, it's like the whole town embraced this kid. Take a look for yourself......

http://www.break.com/index/autisticbball.html


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah i was about brought to tears when i saw this on sportscenter...that's truly and amazing story. I think the kid should get a jersey and some PT. :beer:


----------

